# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Prostitution zu Mongkuts Zeiten

## Joseph

Dies ist nur ein sehr kurzer Beitrag, ich finde die Dinge jedoch interessant genug, sie hier zu posten...

Ich lese gerage in einem Buch "BANGKOK ONLY YESTERDAY" von Steve van Beek, einen kleinen Abschnitt über Prostitution unter Mongkut = Rama IV. (Das Buch kann man nur noch antiquarisch erwerben)

Die allermeisten Prostituierten damals waren Chinesinnen (genauer: Cantonesinnen), Thaidamen konnten nur offizielle Prostituierte werden, wenn sie einen chinesischen Namen annahmen.

Die meisten Bordelle gab es im Chinatown. Per Gesetz musste jedes Bordell außen eine grüne Laterne haben, das war angeordnet worden, um die Lokalitäten durch die Polizei leichter kontrollieren zu können. Die Bordelle wurden "Haus zur grünen Laterne" (?????????????) genannt, die "Damen" etwas euphemistisch "Ladies der grünen Laterne" (????????????). Eine "Dame" kostete 1 Baht pro Nacht....

Es gab auch bessere Bordelle, sie waren meist in Hotels untergebracht, etwa an der Suriwong Road. Hier arbeiteten Japanerinnen und Europäerinnen, sie kosteten 4 Baht pro Nacht...

Das Geschäft mit den Prostituierten florierte ungemein. Eine Bordellbesitzerin, eine gewisse "Madame Faeng (??????) hatte z.B. so viel Geld eiengenommen, dass sie 1833 einen Tempelbau finanzierte. Der heute noch existierende Tempel in Chinatown heißt Wat Khanikaphol (??????????). Khanika war eine wohlbekannte Prostituierte im alten Indien, im Thai ist es ein veraltetes, aus dem Sanskrit stammendes Wort, das generell "Prostituierte" bedeutet, "phol" heißt "Frucht, Ergebnis", also heißt der Tempel ins Deutsche übersetzt "Frucht der Prostituierten". Eine Büste der Bordellbesitzering "Madame Faeng" steht noch heute in einer Nische des Tempels. 

Es gibt noch einen zweiten Tempel in Chinatown, der aus der damaligen Zeit stammt und von einer Bordellbesitzerin "Mutter Kleep" (???????) finanziert wurde, es ist Wat Kanmatuyaram (???????????????). 

Joseph

----------


## schiene

@Joseph
du schreibst "Eine "Dame" kostete 1 Baht pro Nacht"
Was bekam man denn in etwa für einen Bath?mal zum Vergleich?Hast du vielleicht irgendwelche Angaben zu den Lebenskosten damals?

----------


## Samuianer

> @Joseph
> du schreibst "Eine "Dame" kostete 1 Baht pro Nacht"
> Was bekam man denn in etwa für einen Bath?mal zum Vergleich?Hast du vielleicht irgendwelche Angaben zu den Lebenskosten damals?



Schade das sich Joseph in den Urlaub geschickt hat!

Nun, ein Baht gilt ja Heute noch als Gewichtseinheit fuer Gold!

Es mus also recht "viel" gewsen sein, den ich erinere mich das meine Ex-Frau mal sagte das sie sich, in ihrer Schulzeit fuer 50 Satang recht viel kaufen konnte, wie Nudelsuppe plus Suessigkeiten und Milch!

Denke doch einfach mal an den Wert-Kaufkraftverfall der deutschen Waehrung!

Als ich zur Schule ging gab es beim Baecker "Kuchenkruemel", Abschnitte von Blechkuchen etc. fuer 5 Pfennige, eine ganze Tuete voll, genug um anschliessend noch die Tauben und Spatzen zu fuettern!

Was gibt es fuer 2.5 Cent Euro Heute?

----------

